# Demian Maia Sig in progress



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

*Demian Maia Sig V2.0*










Whatcha think?

From the looks of it i have to retouch the border. And obviously compress it in size a little. any pointers are appreciated.

Edit: Added my name to it and remade the border, also toned down Maia's skin overlay.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It looks great man! You always do such great work. The only thing I noticed is there are a couple corners on his head. I usually just take a small eraser and give it a more round and natural look.

Awesome sig man! :thumbsup:


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks good. awesome job.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

bump for edit.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yo, you're improving a lot man. I like what you're doing. Btw, idk if it's just my crappy pc screen, but I can barely make out your username on the top left.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Yo, you're improving a lot man. I like what you're doing. Btw, idk if it's just my crappy pc screen, but I can barely make out your username on the top left.


It is very Dim, as it's not a priority but at least in my screen i can see it no probs


----------

